# Overfeeding?



## yarok (Apr 12, 2012)

I have read that overfeeding your tortoise can create shell problems and stuff. Is this true? do i need to worry about overfeeding my baby Sulcata?


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 12, 2012)

I've heard others say you can overfeed but I'd say don't worry about it. I've never had any overfeeding problems, I keep food in there at all times. Just make sure you aren't feeding them too much of any one thing. As long as you have variety I don't think you'll need to worry about overfeeding at all.


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2012)

In my opinion, no. You cannot overfeed IF (BIG IF) conditions are right. I think my friend from Ohio phrased it best. You cut them back if they are getting fat, not if they are growing. Pyramiding is caused by growth in the wrong conditions. Doesn't matter if it's fast or slow. Likewise if conditions are correct they will grow smooth regardless of the speed of growth.


----------



## yarok (Apr 12, 2012)

Thats what I wanted to hear. Thanks guys. = )


----------



## dav3 (Apr 12, 2012)

in my opinion i dont think you can over feed a tortoise lol they need alot of food, it requires them alot of energy to move that house about


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2012)

I've re-read the question and after some thought, I want to add to my answer. I stick by my original answer to YOUR specific question. I have never seen one single case of a baby sulcata being "over-fed". However, it is possible to over-feed a tortoise in some situations. For example, if you have and older fully grown russian or CDT and you feed it way too much store bought vegetables and high nutrient foods, AND it doesn't get much exercise for whatever reason, the tortoise could become obese. It would not cause any shell malformations, but in such a case I would call that tortoise "over-fed". 

yarok, feed your baby sulcata lots and lots, but keep him humid, warm and hydrated...


----------



## yarok (Apr 12, 2012)

Tom said:


> I've re-read the question and after some thought, I want to add to my answer. I stick by my original answer to YOUR specific question. I have never seen one single case of a baby sulcata being "over-fed". However, it is possible to over-feed a tortoise in some situations. For example, if you have and older fully grown russian or CDT and you feed it way too much store bought vegetables and high nutrient foods, AND it doesn't get much exercise for whatever reason, the tortoise could become obese. It would not cause any shell malformations, but in such a case I would call that tortoise "over-fed".
> 
> yarok, feed your baby sulcata lots and lots, but keep him humid, warm and hydrated...



Thanks. You have been a huge help, as always.


----------



## EricIvins (Apr 12, 2012)

It's possible to overfeed ANY Reptile if the animal cannot properly metabolize what they take in - This relates back to husbandry, ambient temperatures, and basking spots........

Being Ectothermic, these animal rely on ambient conditions to power themselves, and it gets alot more complicated than that........With that said, a properly metabolized Reptile or Ectotherm cannot overfeed or get "fat".........However, a under-metabolized animal can - Large Carnivorous Lizards are a really good example of this.......

This does NOT apply to warm blooded animals, or animals that can control their internal temperature reliably........ ( Note - Sulcatas do possess a mechanism to keep their Internals 10-15 Degrees warmer than their surface temperature when ambient temperatures are low, but this isn't understood too well and really doesn't apply here )


----------



## Baoh (Apr 13, 2012)

Agreed with Eric.

In my contexts, I have never succeeded in overfeeding my animals.


----------



## Tom (Apr 13, 2012)

EricIvins said:


> ( Note - Sulcatas do possess a mechanism to keep their Internals 10-15 Degrees warmer than their surface temperature when ambient temperatures are low, but this isn't understood too well and really doesn't apply here )




Eric, would you mind starting a thread about this? I've heard this before and that it relates to gut fermentation, but I would like to learn more about it. Not finding much info on it on my own.


----------

